# Health Insurance Levy Rebate



## setanta1 (13 Feb 2012)

Hi 
Looking for advice in relation to the cancellation of a health insurance policy.

I had a policy that covered my wife and I and our three children. I requested that the policy be amended to take the children off the policy and to reduce the level of cover for my wife and I. The insurer refused to make this change, stating that as my policy is a 12-month contract I may not make amendments to the policy until the renewal date. 
Because the renewal date is almost a year away, and as I need to make savings on health insurance, I have bought the cover that I need with another insurer and I have cancelled the original policy. 

My original insurer has written to me advising that they must pay a Government levy of €285.00 per adult and €95.00 per child at each renewal date, and this has now been paid. The Government levy already paid on my policy is: €285.00 x 2 (adult) and €95.00 x 3 (child) Total : €855.00. The insurer says that if I cancel my policy during the term of the contract it is not possible for them to claim any refund from the Government. 
Does anyone know:
a) is this true? and
b) if it is true, can I have the levy paid on the first policy offset against the levy payable on my new policy?

Even if it is true I will pay off the original insurer and still come out E1000 better off.

I would be grateful for any advice.

Regards


----------



## pj111 (19 Feb 2012)

setanta1 said:


> Hi
> Looking for advice in relation to the cancellation of a health insurance policy.
> 
> I had a policy that covered my wife and I and our three children. I requested that the policy be amended to take the children off the policy and to reduce the level of cover for my wife and I. The insurer refused to make this change, stating that as my policy is a 12-month contract I may not make amendments to the policy until the renewal date.
> ...


 
VHI quote their Rules - Terms & Conditions

*Section 4*

*a) 
*Your contract will last for one year unless we agree to a shorter period. At the renewal date, you can renew your contract by paying the premium
we request. The Rules and your Table of Benefits in place at the renewal date will then apply to your contract.

_Further down in the rules_​ 
*Section 5 - Subscriptions*
*a) *​
​
You must pay your subscription within 15 days after it becomes due. Otherwise, we will not pay any benefits and will cancel your contract. The
subscriber/policy holder is responsible for ensuring payments are made.

VHI's private health insurance business is (currently) not regulated by the Central Bank of Ireland, however VHI Healthcare voluntarily complies with the Central Bank of Ireland's Consumer Protection Code.​ 
The Consumer Protection Code that the VHI voluntarily complies with is here: [broken link removed]​ 
_Patrick_

​​​​​


----------

